

EmojiSymbols Font - blockworks
http://emojisymbols.com/
* This is a Web font specialized for use on the Internet.
* The font can be used free of charge for Web pages and Web services, be it for private or business use.
* The font can be uploaded to your Web server for use.
======
moongift2
Good job!

